#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Mikrotik e Cisco 1600

## cadinho

Senhores,

Gostaria de saber se alguém já teve problemas com o Mikrotik (RB750) ligada a um Cisco? 
Meu problema é o seguinte:
O Cisco incrementa erros de colisão na interface ethernet e na console mostra %QUICC_ETHER-5-LATECOLL: Unit 0, late collision error.
O que já fiz:
Coloquei todo mundo em half duplex à 10 Mbps e removi o auto negotiation no Mikrotik. Mesmo assim o erros aparacem. O Mikrotik incrementa na interface ethernet RX Errors na Interface e o Cisco mostra com o show int e0
0 output errors, 17 collisions, 0 interface resets
0 babbles, 0 late collision, 4 deferred
e com show controllers: 
12 single collisions, 5 multiple collisions

Já mudei as portas e cabos da minha RB e mesmo assim o problema persiste.
Alguém já viu isso e sabe como resolver?

----------

